# Should grey be worn with brown?



## Casablanca

I've always thought of grey as a neutral color that can be worn with either black or brown for a decent look if you're too lazy to pick a more dynamic color to compliment black or brown (I'd never wear black with brown or tan/khaki), though I've run into a lot of people online who say that wearing grey with brown is a fashion faux pas because grey is "a shade of black" or something like that. On the other end of the spectrum, I've seen men who say that they only wear brown shoes with grey suits. Right now I was about to go out wearing a brown suede jacket, brown loafers, grey jeans and a grey striped shirt. Probably not the most exiting look out there but I didn't think think it clashed and the outfit colors match my hair and skin color (dark brown hair and light skin). Any opinions?


----------



## Casablanca

The thing that first triggered my confusion was when I read this Wikipedia article:

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cordovan_(color)&oldid=239947662


----------



## ToryBoy

Casablanca said:


> I've always thought of grey as a neutral color that can be worn with either black or brown for a decent look


I use the same rule with my grey suit, brown or black shoes. Whereas the black suit is worn with black shoes and navy with brown shoes.



Casablanca said:


> though I've run into a lot of people online who say that wearing grey with brown is a fashion faux pas because grey is "a shade of black" or something like that.


You get some people who only wear black shoes with their suits



Casablanca said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, I've seen men who say that they only wear brown shoes with grey suits.


That is more of a modern look and something that is probably suggested on 'Queer Eye for a Straight Guy' and men's mags. You get some people who tend to wear brown.



Casablanca said:


> Right now I was about to go out wearing a brown suede jacket, brown loafers, grey jeans and a grey striped shirt. Probably not the most exiting look out there but I didn't think think it clashed and the outfit colors match my hair and skin color (dark brown hair and light skin). Any opinions?


In my opinion, the only thing that could go wrong with the 'look' is if the jeans had a striped design - it may then seem as if there is a mirror at your waist.

Otherwise - good look.


----------



## Cruiser

The subject of wearing brown with grey, particularly brown shoes with grey pants or suits, has come up several times before. Most of the folks in this forum like that combination. I don't. I think that brown looks mismatched with grey and much prefer black or burgandy. 

Personally I limit my brown shoes to wear with jeans and khakis. With suits or dress pants I wear burgandy in those situations that I might otherwise wear brown if I didn't consider brown to be so casual looking, tan or navy pants being examples.

It's a matter of personal preference.

Cruiser


----------



## topbroker

I will mix all the colors you mention on occasion, including black and brown.


----------



## Casablanca

topbroker said:


> I will mix all the colors you mention on occasion, including black and brown.


Not brave enough to try black and brown myself, but if you know how to pull it off, more power to you.


----------



## Will

Casablanca said:


> The thing that first triggered my confusion was when I read this Wikipedia article:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Cordovan_(color)&oldid=239947662


Fortunately, someone that understands something about clothing removed the inaccurate information and saved me the trouble.

Cordovan is the best shoe color with navy suits, followed by brown.

Black is the best shoe color with dark gray and dark brown suits but brown can be worn effectively.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27

There are so many different shades of both of those colors. Black and dark brown shoes both look good with charcoal and medium gray pants/suit. I prefer black. I don't really don't like light brown or chilli with medium gray or charcoal. With really light summer gray pants, light tan shoes look great. 
I don't think I could get myself to leave my house mixing black and brown, but that's just me.


----------



## Buffalo

I think its fine to do so; just a matter of personal preferrence.


----------



## topbroker

Casablanca said:


> Not brave enough to try black and brown myself, but if you know how to pull it off, more power to you.


Black trousers, medium brown captoes, brown houndstooth sportcoat with black undertones, white shirt, gold and brown tie. Looks pretty darn good! (and I've gotten compliments on the ensemble).


----------



## rip

ToryBoy said:


> "Originally Posted by Casablanca
> On the other end of the spectrum, I've seen men who say that they only wear brown shoes with grey suits."
> That is more of a modern look and something that is probably suggested on 'Queer Eye for a Straight Guy' and men's mags. You get some people who tend to wear brown.


It's modern only if you are willing to include Fred Astaire in the modernist column.


----------



## robb01

topbroker said:


> Black trousers, medium brown captoes, brown houndstooth sportcoat with black undertones, white shirt, gold and brown tie. Looks pretty darn good! (and I've gotten compliments on the ensemble).


That sounds like it would go together well


----------



## Flanderian

*You betcha!*

As often as possible!

Though care must be given to pairings. Brown can be many different colors, as can gray. Many grays will contain blues. Many browns will have rust, red, yellow, black of even magenta casts to them.

I have a dark brown Harris Tweed jacket. Works great with my charcoal gray flannels, but not the mid gray ones. But the mid gray nicely compliment my tan herringbone Harris.

Of course, Harris Tweed is a picked example since many different color yarns are added to create an overall color, but the same is also true for less complex fabrics.


----------



## Scoundrel

No

So some people refer to a picture in AA, so what?


----------



## Blueboy1938

*Won't "Let Brown do it!"*

I don't particularly like a flat out brown for clothing or shoes. I prefer reddish-brown tones. Some of the shoes in the russet range I have worn with lighter grays, especially if there's a pattern with some other color running through it, like a micro pinstripe red or burgundy.

I have worn black trousers with natural tan camel's hair sport coats, and I think that looks sharp, but I wouldn't wear gray with a plain brown. Brick to russet to burgundy looks good to me with grays. I think this is a preference area rather than something that should be governed by "rules."


----------



## cosmotoast

*My personal opinion*

I always lump brown,tan,ecru, and off white together. I then lump black,grey, and silver(aka. kings oxford) This is the base netural colors I start with to build a outfit for the day.Two exceptions to break my own rule, One was touched on already,If I am wearing any of my six harris tweed jackets, I will wear whatever colors that are lurking about in the tweed. My other sure fire rule of thumb is if I can find a tie with 2 or 3 colors I will build upoon that. I would never have thought that one could wear gold and gray together until I found a tie with said colors and wound up with a edgy yet very presentable outfit.One more thing, my father in law says that brown shoes can be worn with anything because brown is the naturally occuring state of leather. Any thoughts on that?

Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## jamgood

G&B ensemble apropos of a casual country weekend of field sport.


----------



## windsor

sleeves too long...no moss showing.


----------



## pt4u67

The question should be "can" gray be worn with brown, and the answer is absolutely.


----------



## jamgood

windsor said:


> sleeves too long...no moss showing.


There's always gotta be a critic 'round here.


----------



## El Captain

In the context of wearing brown shoes with a grey pants in general is acceptable. But you also have to take into consideration the different shades of each color. For me personally I would not like charcoal grey with light brown shoes but with medium or dark brown shoes it will still look nice.


----------



## cosmotoast

I agree sofar as to say one could wear DARK brown shoes with almost anything. Light brown is a different story.
Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Cruiser

Blueboy1938 said:


> I have worn black trousers with natural tan camel's hair sport coats, and I think that looks sharp


I've seen other people do this and I thought it looked fine, but when I've tried it I've never managed to get out the door. For some reason it doesn't look the same on me as it does on others. Same with the tan camel hair jacket and grey pants. Looks fine on others but for some reason it doesn't on me. It may simply be a mental block, I don't know.

Cruiser


----------



## ilikeyourstyle

El Captain said:


> In the context of wearing brown shoes with a grey pants in general is acceptable. But you also have to take into consideration the different shades of each color. For me personally I would not like charcoal grey with light brown shoes but with medium or dark brown shoes it will still look nice.


I agree. Grey with brown suitability is best decided on a case by case basis. I would skip brown altogether when wearing dark grey, but with light and medium shades of grey, I would find brown more suitable.

That said, I never have been able to stomach wearing any of my brown sweaters with any of my grey pants. I reserve those brown sweaters for pairing with jeans only and select anything non-brown to wear with grey pants.


----------



## Scoundrel

I wonder if the length of one's pants may also determine whether brown shoes are appropriate. For example, one has already added pizazz to one's ensemble if he were to be wearing pants with no break. The addition of brown shoes, to me, would be overkill. Now, if one's pants were a more conservative length (with a noticeable break), then I imagine that brown shoes would be appropriate and fulfill the lack of pizazz in an otherwise ordinary ensemble.


----------



## Scoundrel

Socks should be a lighter gray than the pants or a lighter brown than the shoes.

No wild colors in this context!


----------



## Hector Freemantle

I saw a young guy of color the other day. He was wearing a black shirt, black tie, black shoes and beige trousers. It worked for him and reminded me of a military uniform (aren't military shoes/boots generally black?). I wouldn't wear those colors, myself. But he did get away with it.


----------



## Benjamin NYC

To me, the rule is that the lighter the brown, the more judicious one should be with the gray. That is, a pair of light tan shoes and a dark grey wool suit would look sort of strange but certainly darker brown shoes can work quite elegantly with greys. I see grey suits with brown leather so infrequently, though, that it is usually on a very well dressed person that I do see it; the average schlub just doesn't really think of doing it. So there may be some bias as those who choose to try it are often those who are capable of pulling it off.


----------

